# إحتفالات الصلب و القيامة



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم 

صلب المسيح و قيامته ركن رئيسي في عقيدتنا المسيحية القويمة, صلب المسيح و قيامته يحمل في حدثه خلاص البشرية. فترة الصلب و القيامة فترة خاصة في حياتنا كمؤمنين بالمسيح, فكل سنة تمر, تذكرنا هذه الفترة بالمحبة العظيمة التي تجلت على عود الصليب.

نبدأ الإحتفالات بفترة الصلب و القيامة, فنكون كما ذكر الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:​

مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ 



و نظراً لأختلاف الطوائف و التوقيتات في الإحتفال بصلب و قيامة المسيح, ستكون إحتفالياتنا ستكون من اليوم و الى نهاية الشهر الرابع​
إحتفالياتنا ستكون في القسم الخاص قسم الصلب و القيامة


و الذي سيحوي كل المواضيع الخاصة بصلب المسيح و قيامته طيلة فترة الاحتفال.



متطلعين الى ان نقضي اوقات مباركة في هذه الفترة المهمة في حياتنا يا احبة...


نشوف ابداعاتكم المباركة في قسم الصلب و القيامة


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وأنت طيب يا روك ومنتدانا الغالى بخير
 وبأذن المسيح تكون فتره جميله  
ربنا يبارك خدمة الجميع ويعطينا نعمة قيامته*


----------



## رانا (2 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أبريل 2009)

مبرووووووووووك علينا كلنا افتتاح القسم

و كل سنة و الجميع بخير و بصحة و سلام

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيمنا 

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت بخير يا روك
ويارب ناخد بركة الايام المباركه فى الصلب والقيامه​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت بخير يا زعيم

ربنا يعيد علينا هذه الايام  بالخير والبركات على الجميع

 وعلى منتدانا الحبيب 

سلام المسيح


----------



## المجدلية (2 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت بخير وسلام يا روووك وكل مشرفين المنتدى واعضاءة بخير وسلام + + + سلام المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

*المسيح قام حقا قام*
​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

]كل سنه وانت بخير وسلام يا روووك وكل مشرفين المنتدى واعضاءة بخير وسلام + + + سلام المسيح


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

*بخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى 

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام 

كل سنة وانتوا بالف خير ​*


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

* واما من جهتي فحاشا لي الأفتخار
سوى بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح يا اللي به صلب العالم وانتصر ع الخطية 
ليعطي حياة لجميعنا .
أيام مباركة مع الرب آلك My Rock ولكل أخوتي
الرب قادر أن يعطينا فرح الصليب وغفرانو الكفاري ع كل الخطايا .*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت بخير وسلام يا روك


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه والجميع بخيييييييييير

يارب يعود علينا الايام دى بكل بركه وخير وسلام

وكل سنه وانت طيب يا روووووووك
وربنا يعوووضك كل خير على خدمتك الرائعه دى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 

وجميع اقباط العالم بخير 

وعيد سعيد علينا كلنا 

ويارب يعود علينا الايام دى ببركه وسلام
​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
ومبروك افتتاح القسم يا زعيمنا​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2009)

_*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيمنا​*_


----------



## fredyyy (3 أبريل 2009)

*مبروك علينا الصلب وقوة القيامة *



متى 20 : 19 

*وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ* 
إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ *يَهْزَأُوا* بِهِ 
*وَيَجْلِدُوهُ* *وَيَصْلِبُوهُ* وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ *يَقُومُ*». 
​


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك

وكل الشعب المسيحى طيب​


----------



## vetaa (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه والجميع بخير
وايام مباركه قوى كلنا بنعيشها
ربنا يباركنا فيها

وميرسى ليك يا روك
على اهتمامك الجميل ده
وكل سنه وانت بخير
واخرستوس انستى فور اووووول
*​


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وكلكوا طيبين
كل سنه وانت يا زعيم بخير

ربنا يجعلنا فى فترة روحانيه جميله جدا فى الفترة دى
ربنا يبارك 
ويثمر ويكون كل المواضيع سبب بركه لينا كلنا

" اخرستوس انيستى ... اليسوس النيستى "







*


----------



## دانيال (3 أبريل 2009)

*..*


*إخرستوس أنيستى ... أليثوس أنيستى*

*المسيح قام **... بألحقيقة قام*

*+*
​ *..*​


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (3 أبريل 2009)

حقا قام
والله قد اقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن ايضا بقوته. (1كو 6: 14 )
ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين. (1 كو 15 : 20 )


----------



## salib 2010 (3 أبريل 2009)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> صلب المسيح و قيامته ركن رئيسي في عقيدتنا المسيحية القويمة, صلب المسيح و قيامته يحمل في حدثه خلاص البشرية. فترة الصلب و القيامة فترة خاصة في حياتنا كمؤمنين بالمسيح, فكل سنة تمر, تذكرنا هذه الفترة بالمحبة العظيمة التي تجلت على عود الصليب.​
> نبدأ الإحتفالات بفترة الصلب و القيامة, فنكون كما ذكر الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:​
> ...


 كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وياريت ننظر للصليب الذى صلب علية رب المجد من اجلنا نحن الخطاة وان يكون حافز لنا على ان نكون اولاد المسيح فى تصرفاتنا وسلوكنا اليومى وان نبعد عن الخطأ والخطيئة التى تبعدنا عن الفردوس الرب يبارك حياتكم بكل نعمة ولكم تحياتى القلبية عمو ايوب


----------



## milad hanna (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك انت وكل من فى المنتدى الحبيب


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أبريل 2009)

يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


وكل سنه وانتم طيبين

اخرستوس انيستى اليسوس انيستى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2009)

_*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وكل اعضاء المنتدي بالف خير وسلامه


اخرستوس انستي 
اليسوس انستي*_​


----------



## 3NeW3 (3 أبريل 2009)

بخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام

كل سنة وانتوا بالف خير​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك والمنتدى كله بخييير
عقبال كل سنة

اخرستوس انيستى اليسوس انيستى*


----------



## mansour (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وأنت طيب يا روك وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير​*


----------



## fakhoury (3 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام                                      بالحقيقة قام         سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معكم ومعنا ومع جميع المسيحيين في العالم


----------



## فادية (3 أبريل 2009)

*المسح قام *
*بالحقيقة قام*

*كل سنة  وانت طيب يا روك *
*كل سنة ومنتدانا  واعضائنا ومشرفينا وكل الي  في  المنتدى بالف خير*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أبريل 2009)

يا رب بارك وزد في خدمة هذا المنتدى
ليخلص كل من يدخل اليه 
باسم صليبك الذي سفكت عليه دمك الطاهر 
لخلاص البشر​ 
لِآلامِك ولصليبك ايها السيد اسجد
ولقيامتك المجيدة والمقدسة اسبح وامجد​ 
لأنك بصليبك صلبت الخطيئة وقوة ابليس
وبقيامتك غلبت الموت ووهبتنا الحياة الأبدية​ 
كل اسبوع الام وجميع الطوائف المسيحية متمتعة بنعمة المسيح
ونصلي ان نكون صلاوات هذا الاسبوع بكل طوائفه
سبب خلاص للكثيرين من غير المؤمنين​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وكلكم طيبيين وفى سلام وخيييييييير 

​


----------



## christianbible5 (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا أغلى وأطيب وأرق بشر.*

*المسيح قام حقاً قام*

*سلام الرب يسوع معكم*


----------



## mina777 (3 أبريل 2009)

kol sana we ento tayebennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Madeleine (3 أبريل 2009)

مبروك عيد القيامة لجميع المؤمنين بالرب والمخلص يسوع المسيح له المجد والرب يبارككم بنعمته  ـ آمين


----------



## bouzidi81 (3 أبريل 2009)

لكم التحية 
من السبب في صلب المسيح وكيف سيعاقب على فعلته الشنيعة في يوم القيامة


----------



## doooody (3 أبريل 2009)

_كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك 
وكل اعضاء المنتدي ومشرفية بخير 
المسيح قام                         حقا قام 
:17_1_34[1]:_​


----------



## koko_omom (3 أبريل 2009)

عام سعيد وكل سنة وانتم طيبون وفى محبة وسلام


----------



## samersat (3 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام حقا قام

وكل عام وانتم  والمنتدى  الرائع   بالف خير


----------



## elrab_kareb2009 (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
ساعدنا يا رب عشان تقوم أيضاً فى قلوبنا


----------



## doona (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت بخير وكل الاعضاء باالف خييييييير


----------



## drmichaelkola (3 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة و احنا بخير مع المسيح ربنا حبيبنا 
و يبارك تعب محبتكم لبركة اسمة القدوس*


----------



## فادى صفوت (3 أبريل 2009)

:sami73::sami73::94:كل سنه وأنت طيب يا زعمنا


----------



## spider2010 (3 أبريل 2009)

[
كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع المسيحيين و ادارة المنتدى بمناسبة عيد الصلب والقيامة


----------



## genaatef (3 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانته و المنتدى بالف خير وربنا يعضينا بركه الصوم و ايام الالام  تكون معكم امين المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام


----------



## Ferrari (4 أبريل 2009)

كـــــل عـــام والجـــــميع فـي كــــــل مــــــكان بخــــــير

ويجعله عيد مجيد وسعيد على الكل بأذن المسيح

شـــــكراً لك يا ماي روك على مجهودك الرائع

وعلى الفرصة الجميلة اللى اتيحت لنا على يدك

عشان نهنئ كل اخواتنا فى المنتدى 

والرب يبارك فيك وفى المنتدى ويعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
كل سنة وكلكم يا اخوتي واحبائي بخير
ربنا كسر شوكة الموت 
ربنا دفع الاجرة عننا
ربنا فتح ابواب الملكوت


المسيح قام حقاً قام

سلام الحي للجميع​


----------



## خالد عليان (4 أبريل 2009)

طالت الغيبة عنكم يا احبائى وكل عام وانت بخير يا اخى العزيز واعدكم ان اكون معكم باستمرار وغير الصلاة والصوم ما يصبروا حوالى.


----------



## sabrygad (4 أبريل 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

[Q-BIBLE]:fun_lol::ab4::754rn:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## shadehnageb (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## وفيق11 (4 أبريل 2009)

الصورة الرمزية كليمو

تاريخ التسجيل: Jun 2008
الدولة: رسم الأيقونات وليس كتابتهاـ الشطرنج_والرياضة على انواعها_طبعا"بالأضافة لقرأة الكتاب المقدس
المشاركات: 21,299
ذكر
مواضيع المدونة: 3
كليمو تميز متألقكليمو تميز متألقكليمو تميز متألق

افتراضي رد: إحتفالات الصلب و القيامة
كل سنة وانت بخير يا زعيم

ربنا يعيد علينا هذه الايام بالخير والبركات على الجميع

وعلى منتدانا الحبيب

سلام المسيح


----------



## مني نجيب (4 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة
كل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدي والمشرفين بخير وسلامة ونعمة
انشاء الله نتواجد كل سنة في هدا المنتدي


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 أبريل 2009)

*فى الصليب فخرى فى الصليب عزى*
*فى الصليب نصرى فى الصليب ترسى*
*فى الصليب فى الصليب قوتى وحصنى*
*كل عام وحضرتك طيب وربنا يبارك اعمال ايدك*
*كل عام وحضراتكم يا منتدى الكنيسه بخير*​


----------



## fayez_67 (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وجميع اخواتى بخير وبصحة جيدة


----------



## peeto (4 أبريل 2009)

سلام و نعمه رب المجد له كل الكرامة و الاجلال و التقديس مخلصنا و فادينا يسوع المسيح

 و ربنا يبارك الجميع و يعوض تعب محبتكم و خدمتكم و يعطينا ايام عيد مباركه و بمناسبة هذه القيامة العظيمة في 

 ايه انا شخصيا بحبها جدااا " لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتي انه بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من امن به بل تكون له الحياه الابدية " و كل سنه و انتو طيبييييييييييييين 

                                                                                            اخوكم بيتر


----------



## gorg_star (4 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة و انتم بخير شكرا يا روك ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## aleshath (4 أبريل 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير

و قيامة مجيدة فى رب القوات القوى الجبار


----------



## girgis2 (4 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة و أنتم طيبين و يارب نقوم كلنا مع المسيح وننتصر بقوته و نعمته على ضعفاتنا و خطيانا*:smi102:


----------



## kefah rezek (4 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير والله يبارك فيكن


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه ونحنا سالمين واتمنى من الرب يسوع ان يعيد هذه المناسبه على الجميع باخير
الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## من مصر دعوت ابنى (4 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جميل ماى روك يارب نستفيد كلنا


----------



## صبحي الاسواني (4 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام .................... بالحقيقة قام


----------



## ميرو (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وحضراتكم بخير وياريت كلنا نتقرب لربنا الفترة دى علشان نشاركه ألامه اللى كانت بسببنا...أذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## lion_heart (4 أبريل 2009)

المسح قام حقام  قام

كل سنة و انتم طيبين ​


----------



## Umayya (4 أبريل 2009)

لأني عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدي الجميل حبيت اول مشاركة لي ان تكون تهنئة لكم جميعا بهذا العيد وان شاء الله كل ايامكم تكون عيد وقرب من ربنا


----------



## لارسن (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت بخير يا زعيم


----------



## manshy10000 (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم كلكوا طيبين ويارب يكون المنتدى بخير دايما


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (4 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة 

    انني اتقدم الي جميع الاخوة المسيحيين احر التهاني بهذة المناسبة السعيدة 

    وكل عام والجميع بخير وسلام وان يكون العام القادم افضل بكثير حيث المحبة بين القلوب تزداد وترك هو ماهو نهانا عنة المسيح


----------



## tena_tena37 (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## BRO (4 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانتو بالف خير 
...........................*​


----------



## halim-2007 (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم يا اخواني بالف خير ونعمة مع رب المجد يسوع والرب اباركم وابارك بلدي المغرب و يشواف نور رب المجد وملك الملوك يسوع امين


----------



## salib 2010 (4 أبريل 2009)

halim-2007 قال:


> كل سنة وانتم يا اخواني بالف خير ونعمة مع رب المجد يسوع والرب اباركم وابارك بلدي المغرب و يشواف نور رب المجد وملك الملوك يسوع امين


سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك اخى الحبيب وسلامنا لكل الاخوة فى المغرب الذين عرفوا نور المسيح واشرق فى قلوبهم بارك الرب حياتكم بكل نعمة سمائية واقبلوا تحياتى القلبية


----------



## fadel66 (4 أبريل 2009)

انا سعيد جدا بهذا المنتديان وشكرى الى جميع الاعضاء وابعث اجمل التهانى لهم وتهنئة خاصةالى الزعيم بمناسبة احتفلات الصلب والقيامة والى جميع المسحيين


----------



## the prince (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
و خدمتكم على اعلى مستوى كما عهدناها 
و المسيح يبارك تعبكم و مجهودكم


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 أبريل 2009)

*ما اروع هذه الايـــــام *
*ما اروع هذا الحــــــب*
*ما اروع هذه التضحية *
*ما اروع هذا الفـــــداء *​ 
*المسيح علق علي خشبة!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*في اعتقادي لو نحاول نتأمل في هذه الكلمات*
*البسيطة والقليله ( المسيح علق علي خشبة )*
*سنين طويلة وبل طول العمر لن نستطيع ان نصل *
*الي ابعاد هذا الحب الالهي العجيب **حقا حب ما بعده حب *

*كل سنة والجميع بخير ومحبة*


*0*​


----------



## abcarino (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياروك على الروح الحلوة بتاعتك دى 
وربنا يخلى العيد واحد فى المستقبل


----------



## نشات نجيب (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## عمادفايز (4 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك والعالم كلة بخير
وربنا يباركك ويبارك اخواتى اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين
اخرستوس انستى        اليسوس انستى​*


----------



## Alfred Samuel (4 أبريل 2009)

*المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام*

المسيح قام بالحقيقية قام بلغات العالم
Arabic

المسيح قام .. حقاً قام 


Hebrew
Ha Mashiyach qam! Ken hoo qam


Greek
Christos Anesti! Alithos Anesti


Syriac 
Meshiha qam! Bashrira qam


Latin
Christus resurrexit! Vere resurrexit


Armenian
Christos harjav i merelotz! Orhniale harutjun Christosi


English
Christ is Risen! Indeed, He is Risen


French 
Le Christ est ressuscité! il est vraiment ressuscité


Italian
Cristo ? risorto! ? veramente risorto


German
Christus ist auferstanden! Wahrhaft auferstanden


Spanish
Cristo ha resucitado! Verdaderamente ha resucitado


Russian
Khristos voskres! Voistinu voskres


Byelorussian
Khristos Uvoskros! Zaprowdu Uvoskros


Serbian
Hristos Vaskrese! Vaistinu Vaskrese


Danish
Kristus er opstanden! Ja, sandelig opstanden


Dutch
Christus is opgestaan! Hij is waarlijk opgestaan


Norwegian
Kristus er oppstanden! Han er sannelig opstanden


Swedish
Kristus ?r upst?nden! Ja, Han ?r sannerligen uppst?nden


Chinese
Helisituosi fuhuole! Queshi fuhuole


Japanese
Harisutosu Fukkatsu! Jitsu Ni Fukkatsu


Korean
Kristo Gesso! Buhar ha sho Nay


Hungarian
Krisztus felt?madt! Val?ban felt?madt


Romanian
Hristos a Inviat! Adeverat a Inviat


Slovak
Kristus vstal zmr'tvych! Skutoc ne vstal


Turkish
HristosDiril- Di! Hakikaten Diril-Di


Eritrean
Christos Ten-si-OU! Ba-Ha-ke Ten-si-OU


Ethiopian
Yasous Taustwal! Aown Tasous Tanastwal


Indonesian
Krisuts Telah Bangkit! Benar dia Telah Bangkit


----------



## BRO (4 أبريل 2009)

*Thank you thank you thank you thank you.................. Really thank you its Amazing.....you'r the Best Man .....................BRo *​


----------



## BRO (4 أبريل 2009)

:t9::sami73::smi106:


----------



## waosfy (4 أبريل 2009)

;gكل عام وجميعكم بخير وسلام ولكن اين الموضوعات عن الصليب وعن القيامة


----------



## waosfy (4 أبريل 2009)

waosfy قال:


> ;gكل عام وجميعكم بخير وسلام ولكن اين الموضوعات عن الصليب وعن القيامة



شكرا اخواتى وجدت الموضوعات وكلها موضوعات جميلة شكرا على تعبكم والرب يعوضكم .


----------



## البعاج (4 أبريل 2009)

*
كل عام وانتم طيبين مبارك عليكم انا وليد البعاج من العراق انا محتاج نصوص الاناجيل المنحولة لغرض الدراسة ممكن اخ  او اخت يساعدني بذلك تحياتي انا جدا معجب بهذا الموقع الرائع*


----------



## مدحت ناصر (4 أبريل 2009)

اخرستوس انستى 

 الى سوس انستى 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## †bent aboya† (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتو بكل خير ونعمه وبركه رب المجد يسوع

المسيح يجعل الايام دى بركه لكل شعبه ويدينا نعمه  ندرك بيها مدى محبته وفداه العظيم

نموت بصلبه عن الخطيه ونحيا بقيامته وندوس موت الخطيه

ربنا يقويك ياروك ويجعل دايما المنتدى بركه للجميع

†††


----------



## سوسو البغدادية (4 أبريل 2009)

كل عام والكل انشاءالله بخير


----------



## ريمووووو (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتو بخير       ريمو


----------



## مرقص صبحى تادرس (4 أبريل 2009)

*لولا مجئية وصلبه وموتة مكان لنا قيامة ولاحياة*​


----------



## totefroty (4 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وأنت طيب يا روك ومنتدانا الغالى بخير
وبأذن المسيح تكون فتره جميله 
ربنا يبارك خدمة الجميع ويعطينا نعمة قيامته


----------



## ايمار (4 أبريل 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير وسلام وخدمة وعطاء دايم 

تهانينا القلبية للجميع بقيامة المخلص ربنا يسوع ...........امين


----------



## vemy (5 أبريل 2009)

عيد سعيد ..لاحلى منتدى فريد

ويا ريت بجد كلنا نحاول نكتم فى القسم الرائع دة


----------



## meedo3 (5 أبريل 2009)

حاشا لـــــي ان افتخــــر الا بصلــيب ربـــي والهــــي ومخلصــي يســـوع المســيح لــــه المجــد


----------



## البعاج (5 أبريل 2009)

**


----------



## البعاج (5 أبريل 2009)

*انا البعاج من العراق طالب في المرحلة الرابعة في علم الاديان محتاج نصوص الاناجيل المنحولة ممكن اخ او اخت يساعدني بذلك وخاصة ادارة منتدانا الاعزاء
 سيبقى المسيح منارا للاجيال*


----------



## venosdode (5 أبريل 2009)

*كيف يمكننا أن نشارك فى هذا الاحتفال 
وكيف يمكننا الاحتفال به فى منزلنا 
وهل من المفروض أن يشترك أطفالى ( 3 ، 7 سنوات ) فى هذا الاحتفال أم أن فكرة الصلب ما زالت كبيرة عليهم *


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أبريل 2009)

_*كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*_​


----------



## سمير فخري منصور (5 أبريل 2009)

*رب المجد يسوع المسيح صاحب الصليب الغالي و المحي يقف معكم جميعكم وتنالون بركة هذه الايام المباركة .... امين*


----------



## youhnna (5 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب روك
وربنا يجعلها ايام سلام وبركه ونعمه لكل شعبه اللذين يدعون باسمه
وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير وبركه فى اسم رب المجد يسوع


----------



## milad hanna (5 أبريل 2009)

لقد قدمت لنا الاناجيل قصة صلب الرب يسوع من جهة الاحداث اما سفر اشعياء النبى فيكتب القصة بما تحتويه من مشاعر فيقول فى اصحاح 53 
من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر اليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه محتقر  ومخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا  وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا ظلم اما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح وكنعجة صامته امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه من الضغطة ومن الدينونة اخذ وفى جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبى وجعل مع الاشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما ولم يكن فى فمه غش 
اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين واثامهم هو يحملها لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه واحصى مع اثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين ) شكرا لك يا يسوع لانك فعلت هذا من اجلى يا رب اعطنى ان اكون رسالتك المقروءة بين الناس لاننا مديونين لك بما قدمته لخلاصنا واعلن ذاتك يا رب لكل من يحبك  امين


----------



## gamal_3000 (5 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتم ايها الاخوه والاخوات كلكم فى خير  وبركه الرب  وتفضلو مشكوريين  هزه التحيه  من اخيكم  جمال وجعل الرب ايامكم اعيادا وبهجه وسرور  كل التحيه وكل الخير لكم اخوانى واخواتى


----------



## TOTOA_BOB (5 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## TOTOA_BOB (5 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتك و ششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير*
**
*وربنا يجعلنا نقضى ها الفترة جميلة*​


----------



## kingmena (5 أبريل 2009)

[q-bible]كل سنة وانتو طيبين[/q-bible]


----------



## ناجى صادق (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا محبتكم


----------



## shadehnageb (5 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام


----------



## DJAMILA (5 أبريل 2009)

*اخرستوس انستى 

الى سوس انستى 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين *
djamila


----------



## hanymofeed (5 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وكل المسيحيين بخير دعواتكم للاننا فى الغربة بس ربنا معنا سنة سعيدة وعيد سعيد


----------



## koko miro (5 أبريل 2009)

_*كل سنة و انت طيب يا روك و المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام​*_


----------



## koko_jesus_3 (5 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة و الجميع بخير​


----------



## fahmy-mansour (5 أبريل 2009)

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله الظاهر فى الجسد


































[


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (5 أبريل 2009)

أعطانى الله أن أكتب بخصوص أحداث الصلب والقيامة الكتب التالية :
1 ـ كتاب " الأسبوع الأخير  " مراجعة وتقديم المتنيح أنبا غريغوريوس [ طبعة أولى بمعرفة أسقفية البحث العلمى عام 1987 ـ طبعة ثانية بمعرفة بعض الأصدقاء عام 1997 ـ طبعة ثالثة بمعرفة مكتبة المحبة عام 2007 ( وبالطبع كل طبعة مزيدة ومنقحة عن سابقتها )]
2 ـ كتاب " بأى جسد سوف نقوم ؟ " مراجعة وتقديم المتنيح أنبا غريغوريوس [ طبعة أولى بمعرفة أسقفية البحث العلمى عام 1990 ـ طبعة ثانية مزودة بكثير من أقوال القديسين ـ بمعرفة مكتبة المحبة عام 2008 ]
3 ـ كتاب " الخائن يهوذا الأسخريوطى " مراجعة وتقديم أنبا إرميا أسقف عام وسكرتير قداسة البابا شنودة بمعرفة مكتبة المحبة 2008 
    وأنا مستعد للتحاور بخصوص أى حدث من أحداث هذا الأسبوع ،
                                 وكل عام وأنتم والمسيحية والمسيحيين والعالم أجمع بكل خير وسلام 
                                                                                                 إيبدياكون مهندس
                                                                                               ليشع حبيب يوسف


----------



## سميرفكرى (6 أبريل 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## أَمَة (6 أبريل 2009)

sadory قال:


> تقولون ان المسيح صلب ليخلصنا من خطيئة ادم وانا اسئلكم بالعقل اليس الله قادر على ان يغفر خطيئة ادم وكل الخطايا بدون تعب وصلب وجع دماغ واضرب لك مثلا لوانك معك مجموعة اولاديعنى هم اولادك وانت ابوهم كلهم لايطيعونك وكلهم اشرار الا واحد منهم ولد صالح وليس بشرير يطيعك ويبرك هل ممكن تقول لباقى اولادك الاشرار انا لا ارضى عنكم ولا اسامحكم الا بعد ان تقتلوا اخاكم الصالح يعنى تسلط الاشرار على الصالح فيقتلوه ويصلبوه وترى هذا بعينك ثم تعلن انك رضيت عنهم من اجل انهم قتلوا الصالح الذى فبهم هل يعقل هذا وانا اسئلكم ايضا اى الذنبين اشدجرما .... خطيئة ادم عندما اكل من الشجرة وعصى ربه ام قتل الله وصلبه اى الذنبين اعظم هل يصح ان الله يعالج الخطا بالخطا بل بخطا اعظم هل يعقل هذا


 

كتبت ثلاث مشاركات تستنكر فيها احتفالاتنا بذكرى صلب المسيح وقيامته وتقول وجع دماغ وهذا مش من حقك ابدا.................

عندك اسئلة ضعها في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية وهناك تسمع الرد.

عندك شبه أو استنكار ضعه في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية لنرد عليها.

يعني بمختصر مفيد تعلم كيف نتصرف بذوق ومنطقية كمثقف يعرف مستوى الحوار بدل ما تضرب أمثالا لا تمت للموضوع بصلة وتدل على جهل مدقع.​


----------



## +نور+ (6 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة واحنا كلنا أحلى ناس 


بحبك يا يسوع

انت مصلوب لاجلى 

وانا هنا حر طليق

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (6 أبريل 2009)

أود أن أعقب على أخى الذى رد على الأخ Sadory  وقال له :
" يعني بمختصر مفيد تعلم كيف نتصرف بذوق ومنطقية كمثقف يعرف مستوى الحوار بدل ما تضرب أمثالا لا تمت للموضوع بصلة وتدل على جهل مدقع " .
أود أن أعقب بأن أقول : أرجو أن تأخذوا الناس بالراحة إذ يجب أن نتمثل بسيدنا ، ربما يكون هذا الشخص لا يعرف ، وربما يكون غير مسيحى على الإطلاق وربما ... وربما ... لذا يجب أن نتكلم مع الجميع بهدوء ونوصلهم بسلام إلى بر الإيمان والآمان .
سامحونى جميعكم .
               إيبدياكون مهندس 
           ليشع حبيب يوسف


----------



## لي شربل (6 أبريل 2009)

*


My Rock قال:



نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم 

صلب المسيح و قيامته ركن رئيسي في عقيدتنا المسيحية القويمة, صلب المسيح و قيامته يحمل في حدثه خلاص البشرية. فترة الصلب و القيامة فترة خاصة في حياتنا كمؤمنين بالمسيح, فكل سنة تمر, تذكرنا هذه الفترة بالمحبة العظيمة التي تجلت على عود الصليب.

نبدأ الإحتفالات بفترة الصلب و القيامة, فنكون كما ذكر الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:​

مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ 



و نظراً لأختلاف الطوائف و التوقيتات في الإحتفال بصلب و قيامة المسيح, ستكون إحتفالياتنا ستكون من اليوم و الى نهاية الشهر الرابع​
إحتفالياتنا ستكون في القسم الخاص قسم الصلب و القيامة


و الذي سيحوي كل المواضيع الخاصة بصلب المسيح و قيامته طيلة فترة الاحتفال.



متطلعين الى ان نقضي اوقات مباركة في هذه الفترة المهمة في حياتنا يا احبة...


نشوف ابداعاتكم المباركة في قسم الصلب و القيامة


سلام و نعمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عيد شعانين مبارك آلك مع الرب 





الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتيييييير .

*​


----------



## نجدى فرج (6 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك ياإلهى على فدائك لى ولكل البشرية على عود الصليب واحتمالك كل هذه الآلام من اجلنا نحن الخطاة وتتألم انت لتفرحنا نحن بخلاصنا من الخطية الأزلية كم انت عظيم يايسوع عظيم فى محبتك عظيم فى رحمتك عظيم فى ابوتك ويا لعظيم فرحتنا بك وبختيارك لنا لنكتب فى سفر اتباعك ولتفتح لنا ابواب الملكوت ومهدت لنا طريق الحياة الأبدية ومبروك علينا الخلاص ، وكل سنة زانتم بخير وسعادة وربنا يديكم بركة ونعمة فى عيون الجميع لتنشروا نوره لجميع الأمم .


----------



## saeed bahgat (6 أبريل 2009)

من سعيد بهجت - كل سنه وانتم طيبين وربنا يبارك خدمتكم -


----------



## مريم12 (6 أبريل 2009)

*سلام يا روك وكل سنة وانتم طيبين *
*ويكون عيد قيامة سعيد على المنتدى كله*​


----------



## HANNAN (6 أبريل 2009)

لولا الصليب من انا يا سيدي
لولاك يا فادي حياتي من اكون
لولاك كنت تائها في غربتي
وكان قلبي غارقا تحت الديون
فانا لك ولغيرك لن اكون
ولاجلك كل تضحية تهون
ليس مثلك من يحبني
بفؤاده الحنون


----------



## first (7 أبريل 2009)

كل عام والجميع بالف خير... والرب يبارككم في هذه الايام حتى توصل الكلمة وبشارة المسيح لجميع الناس...

انا بطلب منكم اذا في مسجات واقوال جميلة  بمناسبة القيامة تكون روحية وليست كلمات عادية بتمنى اجدها في منتدكم....


----------



## وهيب بولس (7 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يمتعنا ببركة الايام المقدسة


                  وهيب


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا روك على اقسامك الجميلة 

وايام صوم مباركة للجميع ​*


----------



## sunny man (8 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة و انتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 أبريل 2009)

ايه يا سادوري!ماوصلتكش رسالتي
طيب مرة تانية:الموضوع هنا عزيزي مش للمناقشة
فهمت انت تعليقاتك بتحذف ليه!!عشان مش هنا مطرحها 
عندك شبهة اكتبها في قسم الشبهات
تحب تنورنا!اتفضل الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي موضوع اسئلة وأتحدى من يجيب
نورنا يا اخينا بس في المكان المخصص
تحياتي​


----------



## سمير فخري منصور (8 أبريل 2009)

ما اعظم هذا الحب , حب لا يقارن بأي حب , حب من نوع خاص جدا , حب ليس له غرض , حب ليس له مقابل , حب مدفوع ثمنه منذ الاذل , حب ليس له وصف بشري , حب منقوش على جبين الدهر , حب ليس له مثيل .
تأمل جيدا في الصلب لرب المجد يسوع المسيح , ماذا سوف تحصل عليه من التأمل ؟ 
الله القدير المانح للحياه القوي الجبار يصلب ؟ ما هذا ؟ .... ويجلد ويعزب ويهان ؟ ما هذا ؟ وكيف يحدث هذا ؟ 
هل يعقل ان الله بجلاله وقدرته يموت ؟ .... نعم هذا هو الحب الذي ليس له مثيل والحب الوحيد على مدار الدهور للخليقه كلها , نعم هذا هو الحب الاعظم الذي لغير المؤمن لا يصدقه ولا يقتنع به , الله المتجسد في يسوع المسيح قد مات ... نعم قد مات ... اكيد قد مات .... ولكن هل هو هذا الحب فقط ؟ ان يسوع جاء ليصلب ويموت ؟لا .. هناك اكتمال لقصه الحب الوحيد ان يسوع قد مات ودفن وقام ... نعم قام ... اكيد قد قام ... وهنا يكمن معنى الحب الاعظم ليس في الموت وحده على الصليب ولكن القيامة هى معنى لهذا الحب لنا , القيامة هى المعنى الجليل لهذا الحب . .... تأملوا يا احبائي في هذا الحب العظيم الذي ليس له مثيل .
وكل عام وانتم بخير  وليمنحكم رب الصليب بركتة ونعمتة الى الابد .... أمين


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا رووك ومنتدانا الغالي والاعضاء المباركين بألف خير​


----------



## ارووجة (8 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام حقا قام
كل سنة وانتووو بالف خيررررررررررر ياغاليين يااجمل عيلة ^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## نجدى فرج (8 أبريل 2009)

اولا نشكر الأخ Sadoryعلى اهتمامه بالمشاركةواقول له كقول السيد المسيح الأله الحق فتشوا  الكتب تجدونى فيها اما عن مكان الله وقت الصلب والموت وإدارته للكون فالله غير محدود ومعنى موت الناسوت او الجسد لايعنى موت الله اذن فهو موجود فى كل مكان ولا يحده مكان واصف لك مثلابسيطا جدا  (مع الفرق العظيم بين الخالق والمخلوق) لشىء محدود ولكنه يوجد فى اماكن متعددة فى وقت وزمان واحدولاينقطع وجوده كالهواء والشمس والأمثلة كثيرة ومثلا اخرمن إختراع الإنسان المحدود بسماح من الله لتوسيع مدارك الفهم المحدودوهو التليفزيون والنت بمعنى انك لوكنت ترى برنامج او موقع فإنه ليس حكرا عليك وحدك بل إن غيرك يراه فى نفس اللحظة مابالك فى الأله الغير محدود وإذا نزل فى الثلث الأخير من الليل كما تدعون فإنه لاينزل لأنه موجود فى السماء كما على الأرض وتحت الأرض بل فى كل الكون . اما عن الصلب والقيامة فإن لم ينير الله فهمك فلن تفهم ان عدالة الله ورحمته قد اجتمعت فى الصلب والفداء ولكى تفهم يجب ان تقرأوتسأل لتفهم لالتنتقد وهذا موضوع يطول شرحه بالتفصيل وخصوصا للمتشبعين بأفكار معينة. وصراخ الناسوت(الحسد) ليس معنى هذا انه صراخ الله اما روح المسيح بن الإنسان فتعود إلى خالقها واستردها فى القيامة لأنه له القدرة ان يضعها وان يأخذهافهو الله المتجسد وغير المحدود ومن له أذنان للسمع فاليسمع ومن له القدرة على الفهم فاليبحث


----------



## نجدى فرج (8 أبريل 2009)

اعتذرعن الرد على سادوراى لوجوب الرد فى المكان و القسم  المناسب ولكن استفذنى هذا الوهم الموروث وكل سنة وحضراتكم وجميع العالم بخير وسلام ومحبة تغزو جميع القلوب حتى الأرهابية


----------



## مينا+لكم (8 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يباركم  جميعا *


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (9 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنه وانت بخير وسلام يا روووك وكل مشرفين المنتدى واعضاءة بخير وسلام + + + سلام المسيح *


----------



## حمطوري (9 أبريل 2009)

_*_​*_


----------



## حمطوري (9 أبريل 2009)

_*المسيح قام  حقاً قام
إن طبيعة الشيروبيم غير المتجسدة تمجدك بتسابيح عادمة السكوت 
والسيرافيم ذات الستة اجنحة يعلونك بأصوات لا تفتر
يارب القوات كون معنا فإنه ليس لنا في الأحزان معين سواك 
يارب القوات ارحمنا​*_


----------



## shooter (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
أتمني من الله ان يعود علي الاخوه المسيحين عيد سعيد وان يتم عليهم بالخير والبركه ..


----------



## chadyrahme (9 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز،
أولاً، لا إزعاج أبداً من سؤالك، قلا لزوم للاعتذار. على العكس أنا أشكرك على سؤالك المهذب والصريح، وسأحاول أن أجيب عليه بما أعطاني اياه ربنا من نور
أولاً، ان الله كلي القدرة، وهو ليس بحاجة للبشر، ما يعني أنه لم يخلقنا لأي غاية تعود إليه بالفائدة بل هو خلقنا مجاناً، ما يعني أنه أحبنا مجاناً. وبما أن الله كامل فمحبته كاملة، ومن أحب محبة كاملة يبذل كل شيء في سبيل من يحب، ولعلك أيها الأخ الكريم اختبرت في حياتك بعض التضحية في سبيل من تحب.
أحبنا الله، ومحبته كاملة وهو يعلم أننا نعجز عن معرفته بعقلنا لذا أتى هو إلينا. ولكن لماذا الصليب؟ يا أخي العزيز، أنت تعلم جيداً كيف أن البشرية تعامل بعضها بالعنف دائماً وكيف أن القتل يجرّ القتل والموت يجر الموت فكان لا بد من تدخّل إلهي لكسر حلقة العنف في البشرية، ولا يستطيع أي انسان أن يكسر هذه الحلقة ما لم يكن الله معه. لكن كيف نكسر حلقة العنف هذه، أبالعنف؟ مستحيل. لذا كان يجب أن تُكسَر هذه الحلقة يالمحبة الكاملة، أي عند بذب الذات بالكامل وردّ الاساءة بالمحبة. وهذا هو تماماً ما فعله المسيح إذ قبل الموت مصلوباً دون أن يردّ الاساءة بالاساءة، بل سامح من أساءوا إليه وغفر لهم، لا بل حتى عذرهم قائلاً انهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون تماماً كما تحب الام أولادها فتحاول التخفيف من حدة أخطائهم لكي تغفر لهم بدلاً من الحكم عليهم. هكذا أحبنا المسيح إلى النهاية وقبل الموت من أجلنا، وهنا برزت قوته العظمى، وهذا ما يجعلنا نحن المسيحيين نفتخر بالصليب ونرسم اشارته على وجوهنا. لكن القصة لا تنتهي هنا، بل تظهر عظمة الله في قيامة المسيح منتصراً على الموت. كان الانسان يحلم بالتغلب على الموت وهو غارق في بحر الحقد والعنف، وها هو الله يُظهر كمال المحبة ويتغلّب على الموت، وها هي تظهر روعة الله الذي أحبنا قبل أن نحبه وعرفنا على نفسه وخلصنا من الموت، فشكراً لله.
أتمنى أن أكون قد جاوبتك يا أخي العزيز وقد حاولت أن تكون إجابتي مقتضبة قدر الامكان. لا تتردد في طرح المزيد من الاسئلة ان احببت.



shooter قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أتمني من الله ان يعود علي الاخوه المسيحين عيد سعيد وان يتم عليهم بالخير والبركه ..
> لكن لي سؤال  للاخوه وعزرا للسؤال واتمني أن أجد رد  لانه محيرني جدا ؟
> أولا لما صلب السيد المسيح . وإن كان هوه الرب والإله فكيف  يصلب وفي  يده الخلاص لنسفه وللبشريه بدون صلب وتعذيب  وإن كان السيد المسيح صلب لخلاص البشريه فمن  العقل كان غفر للناس أجمعين دون التعزيب والصلب ولما  أنتم  أخدتم الصليب  في  صلاتكم بالاشاره  الي شكله أسئله تحير الجميع , أله التعزيب نتخدزها في صلتنا كيف وهيه اللي  مات عليها المسيح وأي  شريعه وعقيده أتت بعد السيد المسيح تقول أن الصليب هوه الصلاه السيد المسيح مات ومقلش في التوراه ان الصليب هوه الصلاه  لأن الصليب جاء من بعده ؟؟؟؟:smi411::smi411: بجد  أسف  وعزاا لاخوتي المسيحين  أتمني أجد رد عسي ان يكون الهدايه لي  أول لكم  واتمني من الله الحق  أن يظهر الحق في رعايه الله


----------



## محمد فجر (10 أبريل 2009)

_*اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخبر والبركات*_


----------



## shooter (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 في بدايه  كلامي أدعو من الله  لأن يكون عيد سعيد علي الاخوه  المسيحين وأن يدوم عليهم  السعاده الدائمه حقا ان المسيحيه من السماح وحب الاخرين وسعه صدرهم للكلام أما  عن كلامي فعزرا لاي فهم خاطئ لكن  أنا قاصد كريم قاصد الحق :smi411: سؤالي الاخير  أمس لم أجد عنه رد وان كان لأحدكم رد فياريت  أجد الاجابه وشكرا وعيد مبارك عليكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

shooter قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> في بدايه  كلامي أدعو من الله  لأن يكون عيد سعيد علي الاخوه  المسيحين وأن يدوم عليهم  السعاده الدائمه حقا ان المسيحيه من السماح وحب الاخرين وسعه صدرهم للكلام أما  عن كلامي فعزرا لاي فهم خاطئ لكن  أنا قاصد كريم قاصد الحق :smi411: سؤالي الاخير  أمس لم أجد عنه رد وان كان لأحدكم رد فياريت  أجد الاجابه وشكرا وعيد مبارك عليكم



*من فضلك ضع أى اسئله تبحث عن اجابتها فى القسم المخصص
قسم الاسئله والاجوبه*


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (11 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كل سنة وانت بخير يا زعيم
> 
> ربنا يعيد علينا هذه الايام  بالخير والبركات على الجميع
> 
> ...


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## نجدى فرج (11 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم بخير وسلام مع العالم اجمع وتمنياتى بالتقدم والرفعة لموقكم وجميع منتديات كنيستنا الغالية لأن المسيح حياتنا كلنا واطيب الأمانى للجميع بمناسبة احد الشعانين و بدأ اسبوع الألام لسيدنا وحبيبنا يسوع المسيح وبداية آلامه لخلاص البشرية .


----------



## همس الجفون (12 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانت بلف خير 

بجد يسلموا كتير ربنا يسعدك


----------



## Ayveen (12 أبريل 2009)

:08::t25:كل عام وانتو بالف خير:15_3_36[1]: المسيح قام حقا قام وتعذب من اجلنا   كل هذا كي يعيدني الي حماه احيا معه  سلام السيح  الله يحميكم  :new5::new5::new5::new5::new8:

:17_1_34[1]::smi102::11_6_204:


----------



## christianbible5 (12 أبريل 2009)

*المسيح قام حقا قام*

*ونحن شهود على ذلك*

*الرب يبارككم كل ايام حياتكم*


----------



## توماس زكى (12 أبريل 2009)

لا بالقوة ولا بالقدرة بل بروحى قال رب الجنود  والمسيح على الصليب بذل دمة بحب لكى يخلصنا نحنو الخطاة من الخطية ويطهرنا بدمة الغالى فلتكن نعمة رب المجد يسوع مع الجميع امين


----------



## jamil (12 أبريل 2009)

سلام النور لك فى سبت النور مجدا للذى حطم القبور وللملكوت هو طريقا للعبور [/size]....زالمسيح قام حقا قام وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 أبريل 2009)

[*font="arial narrow"]المسيح قام ---- بالحقيقه قااام
اخرستوس انستى--- اليسوس انستى 
بى اخرستوس افطونف--- خين او ميثمى افطونف
كل سنه وكل المنتدى بخير وسلامه  وبركه هذه الايام تكون معكم
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب ماى روك
سلام ونعمه*[/font]


----------



## jamil (12 أبريل 2009)

انه سر الحب الذى فيه يكمن سر القيامه..ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم لذا لنجعل من جمعه الالام ..ذكرى حب وخلاصوليكن عيدا للحببربنا يسوع المسيح الذى غلب الموت بقيامته


----------



## رأفت (13 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع والموضوع القيم*


----------



## god love 2011 (13 أبريل 2009)

_كل سنه وانت طيب وبخير وصحه وسلامه ياروك
وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير وصحه وسلامه
ويارب ناخد بركة الايام المباركه فى الصلب والقيامه


​_


----------



## باسيلي2 (13 أبريل 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



بقلم القس بالسيلي سمير

يظن البعض ان ماحدث يوم الجمعة العظيمة كان مجرد حادث طبيعي بان تظلم الشمس وارجعوا الامر الى ظاهرة كسوف الشمس وانكروا المعجزة الالهية التي دفعت اللص الى القول ( لولا ان المصلوب معنا اله متجسد ما كانت الشمس اخفت شعاعها ولا الارض ماجت مرتعدة ) والبرهان على ذلك ان الصلب كان يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان وهو وسط الشهر حيث يكون القمر بدرا وهذا يعني ان الارض والقمر والشمس على شكل زاوية قائمة وليس على خط مستقيم مما يستحيل معه حدوث كسوف للشمس فافضل وقت للكسوف هو بداية الشهر فكما تظهر الصورة الاولى للكسوف ان القمر وجهه مظلم امام الارض ولايعكس ضوء الشمس 

نقلا عن منتدى اغصان الزيتون للقس باسيلي سمير
http://basili.yoo7.com/montada-f12/topic-t527.htm#1209


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 أبريل 2009)

يدوم صليبك حبيبي باسيلي2
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## fouly78 (14 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة و كل الأعضاء طيبين*​


----------



## شوقى حكيم (14 أبريل 2009)

الرب فادى نفوس عبيدة وكل من انكل علية لا يعا قب


----------



## عدرا (14 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين  يا اخوتى يجب ان نحيا حياة التامل فى التضحية والمحبة التى قدمها السيد المسيح لنا من اجل فدانا ورفعنا من الخطية فيجب ان نمجدة لانة صنع رحمة كعظيم رحمتة                        ​


----------



## fayez_67 (15 أبريل 2009)

كل عام واخوتى بخير وبصحة جيدة ويارب يسوع المسيح تحفظ البابا شنودة


----------



## battawaza (15 أبريل 2009)

قام المسيح حقاً قام 
 كل عام وكل قيامة وانتم بخير 
 الرب يعيده على الجميع بخير


----------



## NSY (15 أبريل 2009)

*المسيح قام ............ بالحقيقة قام
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
شكرا علي الترانيم 
وربنا يحفظنا جميعا*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 أبريل 2009)

*بخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى* 
*المسيح قــــــــــــــام حقــــــــــــــــــــــــا قــــــــــام* 
*كل سنه وانتم طيبن وكل سنه وانتم بخير من اصغر شخص فى المنتدى لاكبر شخص فيه *
*يا رب دعى  اصلب معك لكى احمل صليبى معك واتبعك حيث يوجد الملكوت يا رب المجد يسوع اعنى اشكرك من كل قلبى لانك حملت خطيتى انا وانا المستحق لهذا العذاب ياه يا رب اد ايه انته حنين وحبتنا بجد الشكر كله يا رب لا يوفى حقك دعنا نعيش فى طهارة  وحب الاخرين وخدمتهم* 
*للك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الابد امين* ​


----------



## fadfadfad (16 أبريل 2009)

;كل سنة والجميع بخير بمناسبة أنتصار رب المجد
for god so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son so that whoever believes in him should not perish, but has the everlasting life.


----------



## the prince (16 أبريل 2009)

كل عام و انتم بخير 
و الرب يديم خدمتكم و تعب محبتكم


----------



## كوبركوبر (17 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع دة عشان نعيد على بعض طيب كل سنو انتم احسن واحسن وفول نابت وانتم بخير وسلامة تحياتى كوبركوبر


----------



## salib 2010 (17 أبريل 2009)

كوبركوبر قال:


> الموضوع دة عشان نعيد على بعض طيب كل سنو انتم احسن واحسن وفول نابت وانتم بخير وسلامة تحياتى كوبركوبر


*المسيح قام +++++*​*خمس شهادات عن بر المسيح *
*بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان باراً ( لو 23: 47 )*​*
*

*إنها خمس شهادات من خمسة أشخاص لم نكن لنتوقعها منهم 

الأولى: من يهوذا الذي أسلم الرب يسوع. لقد أدلى بشهادته أمام رئيس الكهنة وكبراء الشعب، إذ رأى أن الرب يسوع أُدين بمشورتهم. ​ 
مَنْ كان يتوقع تلك الشهادة عن براءة الرب يسوع من هذا الرجل؟ ​ 
الثانية: جاءت على فم امرأة بيلاطس التي أرسلت إلى زوجها تحذيراً جاداً: ألا يتورط في محاكمة هذا الإنسان البار، الذي انزعجت كثيراً في حلم من أجله. ونحن أيضاً لم نكن نتوقع شهادة كتلك إطلاقاً. ​ 
الثالثة: وصدرت عن بيلاطس نفسه. ذلك الحاكم الأممي الذي لم يكن يحب اليهود، والذي ما كان يضيّع فرصة كتلك لإدانة يهودي! غير أنه لم يجد علة واحدة في هذا السجين الفريد، بل إنه كرر تلك الشهادة ثلاث مرات على الأقل! ​ 
الرابعة: وجاءت على فم لص يقضي جزاء ما اقترف من أثام. بادئ ذي بدء هو اشترك مع لص أخر في السخرية من الرب. غير أن قلبه تغيَّر فيما هو معلق على الصليب، فأقرّ بذنبه .. وراح يشهد بثبات: أن الرب لم يفعل شيئاً ليس في محله. ​ 
إنه أمر مُدهش أن يبرر مجرم مُدان .. شخصاً آخر تحت الحكم عينه. ​ 
الخامسة: ولعلها أعذبها، وجاءت على فم قائد المئة الموكل بتنفيذ حكم الصلب في الرب يسوع. فهو إذ سمع كلماته، ورأى آلامه، وشهد موته؛ أقرَّ بشهادة واضحة لا تقبل الشك: "بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان باراً". ​ 
إنها شهادة الله في الحقيقة، ولكنه - تبارك اسمه - أرسلها على فم هؤلاء. ​ ​*


*ما كنت أنت المذنب بل كنا نحن المذنبين لكن تحملت القصاص عن الخطاة الهالكين وكلُ ذا حسبَ مشيئةٍ وقصدٍ في الأزل وكـلُ قصد الله بل تمجيده به اكتمل +++++بالحقيقة قام
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​​


----------



## مينا محى (17 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم والمنتدى بخير ومشمولين بنعمة يسوع


----------



## hanymofeed (17 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير دعواتكم


----------



## جورج سمير ثابت (17 أبريل 2009)

الرب نوري   و     خلاصي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2009)

أطيب وأرق  التهانى  مصحوبة بباقات الورود العطرة  الى جميع المسيحين   فى  كل مكان فى العالم   بعيد   قيامة السيد الرب يسوع  المسيح    له كل المجد
قام المسيح   ومات  الد اعداءه كمدا وحنقا  وخيبة  --------- قام حقا وواقعا   بعيدا  عن تخريجات  وفبركات المغرضيين  والكذابين


----------



## jwanna (18 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام ... كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## salib 2010 (18 أبريل 2009)

*+ "**قدموا في إيمانكم فضيلة، وفي الفضيلة معرفة. وفي المعرفة تعففًا، وفي التعفف صبرًا، وفي الصبر تقوى، وفي التقوى مودة أخوية، وفي المودة الأخوية م

حبة**. **( 2ب 1 : 6-7 ) "*


----------



## salib 2010 (18 أبريل 2009)

http://www.0zz0.com/index.php?page=my_pics&op=view_pic&id=2531528


----------



## samy adl (18 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام ....... بالحقيقة قام

نهنئكم بعيد القيامة المجيد
طالبين من رب المجد القائم من بين الآموات أن يشرق
عليكم بنور وفرح ومجد قيامته وعلى أسركم وأن يقوم أقدتمكم الى سبيل السلام ويجعل من قلوبكم وأسركم سمائه .
ويسمعكم دائما صوته الحلو تعالوا الى يامباركى أبى رثو الملك المعد لكم منذ نشاء العالم ....
أخرستوس أنيستى .... أليسوس أنيستى​


----------



## salib 2010 (18 أبريل 2009)

*'كل سنة وانتم بخير*​


----------



## emememmmm (18 أبريل 2009)

*بخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى 

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام *


----------



## emememmmm (18 أبريل 2009)

*بخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى 

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام *


----------



## salib 2010 (18 أبريل 2009)




----------



## samer2010 (18 أبريل 2009)




----------



## samer2010 (18 أبريل 2009)

*اخرستوس انيستى .... الستوس انيستى

المســــــــــــــيح قام .... بالحقيقة قام*


----------



## samer2010 (18 أبريل 2009)

E:\net's tools


----------



## Ramzi (19 أبريل 2009)

*يسوع يا رمز السلام *
*عنا تحملت الالام*
*ومني أجمل عيديه*
*عنوانها.....*
*† المسيح قام †*​


----------



## salib 2010 (19 أبريل 2009)




----------



## nancy_26 (19 أبريل 2009)

والله بكرة تندموا على ما تعتقدونه


----------



## NANA GHABOUR (19 أبريل 2009)

كل يوم وانتم طيبين وبخير وسلام
الله محبة...فلادينونة
الله محبة...فلاغضب
الله محبة...فهو الصبر كله
الله محبة...فهو كل القوة
الله محبة...ففيه كل الكفاية
لاتستسلموا للاحساس بالعجز مقابل أى عمل فجميع الأعمال هنا تتم بالروح (روح الله) وروحه هذا ينسكب بأكثر غزارة من خلال أكثر الناس وداعة وتواضع ، الأمر يحتاج ببساطة الى قنوات مفتوحة فحرروا أنفسكم من الذات
تمتعوا بالقيامة الحقيقية لتسقط عنا رباطات خطايانا
المسيح قام
بالحقيقة قام


----------



## Mino83 (19 أبريل 2009)

*كـل سنـة و أنتم طيبـن و سعداء و بأحسـن حـال.. و تذكروا..
:..:لـو كـان صليبـك أنهـى قصـة حبـك , لمـا كنـت الآن حيـاً أهتف المسيـح قـام:..:
​*


----------



## Mino83 (19 أبريل 2009)

*كـل سنـة و أنتم طيبـن و سعداء و بأحسـن حـال.. و تذكروا..
:..:لـو كـان صليبـك أنهـى قصـة حبـك , لمـا كنـت الآن حيـاً أهتف المسيـح قـام:..:
​*


----------



## بيور ميوزك (19 أبريل 2009)

سلام رب المجد مع الجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## salib 2010 (19 أبريل 2009)

NANA GHABOUR قال:


> كل يوم وانتم طيبين وبخير وسلام
> الله محبة...فلادينونة
> الله محبة...فلاغضب
> الله محبة...فهو الصبر كله
> ...






*مع تحياتى القلبية يااولاد الملك عمو صليب*


----------



## ميثم الغزالي (20 أبريل 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## سضككه (20 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمة المجد للرب يسوع .واقول: رعيتني من قبل ومن بعد وكنت منقذ


----------



## سضككه (20 أبريل 2009)

احتفالات الصلب والقيامة رمز المحبة لابينا الذي في السموات له المجد وتقدس .دام السلام في العالم ببركاته


----------



## ماريان ناجي شوق (20 أبريل 2009)

الصور جميلة جدا


----------



## سمير فخري منصور (21 أبريل 2009)

اخرستوس انيستي ... اليثوس انيستي
المسيح قام           ...  حقا قـــــــــام​ 
 هذا هو الحب الاعظم ان يموت الله عنا ويحمل كل خطيانا ثم يقهر الموت بالموت ويقوم من بين الاموات باكورة الراقدين , ما اعظم هذا الحب العجيب الذي لن يقتنع او يؤمن به احد غير معمد من الروح القدس
فاليقولوا ما يقولوا ... هم الخاسرين بالتأكيد , فمجد الله معلن لكل البشرية
وهكذا كان الفداء والصلب لكل البشرية والقيامة من الاموات دعوه حياه الملكوت لكل البشرية من يؤمن بالابن والصلب والفداء والموت ثم القيامه من بين الاموات 
هكذا يكون الحب ان يبذل الاب الابن الوحيد لكي لا يهلك من أمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابدية   كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## salib 2010 (21 أبريل 2009)

*اخرستوس انيستى*​*اليسوس انيستى*​



​*المسيح قام*​*بالحقيقه قام*​

*كل عام وحضراتكم بخير*​*وكل عيد قيامه ونحن معا*​*اليوم... ليس عيد قيامه رب المجد وحده*​*انما..هو............ عيد قيامتنا معه*​



​​*نعم اخواتى*​*قيامتنا معه*​*فهو مثلما اقام نفسه اقامنا معه*​​*



*​*اله الاحياء... لم يشىء ان يتركنا اموات*​*بل اقامنا معه*​*نعم اخواتى..اقامنا معه*​​


----------



## شوقى حكيم (23 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام                       بالحقيقة قام  
اطيب التهانى القلبية الى جميع اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى العظيم   اطلب من داس الموت وقام حقا قام الرب يسوع المسيح بقيامتة منتصرا غافرا خطايا البشر جميعا    كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد قيامة مجيد


----------



## شوقى حكيم (23 أبريل 2009)

:crazy_pil





شوقى حكيم قال:


> المسيح قام                       بالحقيقة قام
> اطيب التهانى القلبية الى جميع اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى العظيم   اطلب من داس الموت وقام حقا قام الرب يسوع المسيح بقيامتة منتصرا غافرا خطايا البشر جميعا    كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد قيامة مجيد


----------



## shadehnageb (23 أبريل 2009)

اخرستوس انيستى    اليثوس انيستى


----------



## خيري بولس (24 أبريل 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم لمعرفة كل شىء عن كنيستنا الحبيبة


----------



## وائل فاروق (24 أبريل 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## وائل فاروق (24 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام ... كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## نيرو (24 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانت كويسين مع قيامة رب امجد يسوع


----------



## ameramer (24 أبريل 2009)

شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع


----------



## jamil (25 أبريل 2009)

الرب يبارك الجهود الجباره القائمهعلى هذا المنتدى لانها بالفعل تعمل المستحيللنا ونحن بدورنا نشكرهم على تعبهم ........ قام المسيح... حقا قام


----------



## NANA GHABOUR (28 أبريل 2009)

​أسلمت من أجل الخطا     أقمت للتبرير
فغفرت لنا الذنوب             بالدم ياقدير
أحبائى....
حذار من نتائج أظهار الروح غير المتسامحة من قبل الذين نالو غفرانا مجانيا من الله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 أبريل 2009)

الاخت نانسي  من اين لكى باليقين اننا بكرة هانندم على مانعتقد- من اين لكى بهذه الثقه؟؟؟!! من حيث المنطق ولماذا لا تكونى أنت ومن يعتقد بعقيدة المزايده  هم أول النادمين أن  لم يكونوا  اوحدهم على الاطلاق -  دعوة صادقه  لكى ان تتخلى عن  ثقتك  الهوسية هذه فيما تعتقدينه يقينا  ومنطقيا  وإخلعى  عنكى  مجاميع الشائعات التى حشو بها ذهنك منذ طفولتك الغضه للتشنيع على المسيحية والمزايده عليها -
-أرجوكى  إدرسي رسائل معلمنا الرسول الامين   بولس الصادق البار ادرسيها   كلها كامله  بنصوصها جميعها ادرسيها بنفسك  على خلفية التفاسير التى توفر لكى معلومات صحيحه عن الخلفية التاريخية والسياسية والاجتماعية  للفترة التى كتبت فيها


----------



## نجدى فرج (30 أبريل 2009)

إلى كل من يشكك فى إلهنا فلنا إله نعرفه لاحجر نسجد له ونعبده ونعرف عنه انه كلى المحبة والرحمة ومات من اجلنا ولم يميتنا من اجله او يستغلنا لمصالحه الأرضية الزائلة


----------



## فادى صفوت (9 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن أطلب طلب عايز صور صلبان متحركة و ربنا يباركك:smi420::smi420::smi420:م


----------



## saeed bahgat (21 أغسطس 2009)

*​*شكرا


----------



## hany manserm (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنه وأنت طيب يا روك ومنتدانا الغالى بخير
وبأذن المسيح تكون فتره جميله 
ربنا يبارك خدمة الجميع ويعطينا نعمة قيامته


----------



## رحيق (20 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مش فاهمه حاجه

لكن لما   لرحت على القدس

شوفت  في طريق الالم

مشت معاهم

كانو حاملين الصليب

وعندي صور

كمان


ورحت على الكنيسه القيامه

بس بصراحه

لحد دلوقتي

مش فاهمه حاجه

ممكن حد يفهمني  


بشويش  بشويش​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*حبيببتى رحيق ايش بتريدى تفهمى وانا راح اوضحلك *


----------



## رحيق (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *حبيببتى رحيق ايش بتريدى تفهمى وانا راح اوضحلك *



اه ياريت

عوزه اعرف يعني ائه صلب

وائه قيامه


وله اسمه في كده


وهوا  في عيد 


عندكم دلوقتي

بجد سوري


مش فاهمه

رغم اني رحت وشوفت  بعيني
ومشيت في طريق الالم


ورحت على كنيسه القيامه

نهار بطواله


بس بجد

لحد دلوقتي مش فاهمه حاجه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*حبيبتى 

عايزة تعرفى معنى صلب وقيامه؟

واضح انكمش مسيحيه لكن حبيبتى مفيش مانع تكون عندك ثقافه بالاديان التانيه

بصى هجاوبك على قد مقدرتى 

الصلب دة 

احنا عندنا فى المسيحيه ان بعد خطيه ادم وحواء وكان الحكم عليهم بالموت 

فكان لازم ربنا ياخد مكانهم الموت عشان منموتش احنا 

فكان لازم يتجسد وينزل على الارض بصورة انسان وهو الناسوت 

وعاش فى الارض وكان الفرسيون والكتبه يكرهونه ويدبرون له المكايد واتهموه زور 


بانه يحرف الكتاب المقدس ( التوراه )

لانهم وجدوا ان يسوع يشد النفوس ويتكرون الكتبه والفرسيون وخافوا على عرشهم ومكانتهم 


وراحوا به الى بيلاطس عشان يحكموا عليه بتهمه التحريف وانه بيمشى وراه الجمهور 


بعدها حكموا عليه بانه ينصلب وهو برئ جنب اللصوص والصلب هنا اى يدق يديه ورجليه بمسامير ويعلق حتى الموت 

وان لم يمت بيقطعون ارجلهم هذا هو الصلب فهو كان قديما ثمنا للخطاه  واطلقوا عليه صليب العار

وبالفعل اخدوا الرب والناس الا يسوع شفاهم وعزى حزناهم وقوم موتاهم هو الا هتفوا بصلبه

وبالفعل يسوع انصلب  ومات ودفنوه فى القبر 

ولكن بعد ثلاث ايام بالظبط يسوع دحرج الحجر وقام من الموت وانتصر وصعد للسما 

هذه قصه المختصرة المختصره 

لان القصه طوييييييله ولكن لاجل تعرفين فان الصلب هو كانت قصه لاجل يسوع ياخد مكاننا و كان لازم ينتصر على الموت ويقوم

وهذا هى القيامه لانه بدون قيامه ستكون ديانتنا ولا ليها اى لزمه 


طبعا دلوقتى مفيش عيد

لكن بنحتفل بيه يوم  21 فى شهر 5 


وانتى رحتى القدس اكيد عديتى على الجلجثه 

المكان الا مشى فيه يسوع الى الصلب

لذلك والناس وهى بتمشى بالقدس بتمسك صلبان وممكن تلاقى ناس بتولع الشموع 

*​


----------



## رحيق (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *حبيبتى
> 
> عايزة تعرفى معنى صلب وقيامه؟
> 
> ...



مرسي لكي  اوي

دلوقتي اخذت معلومات
كافيه

وكمان  

لما دخالت الكنيسه القيامه


قالولي مكان المذبح  على ما ااضن اسمه كده

قالولي تحت  في جمجمه سيدنا اادم

ونزلت الطابق الارضي

وشوفت  حاجه  في قزاز

وقالولي دئه الجمجمه

وانه الدم  نزل عليه  

وخلصو من الخطيه

ولما  جوالي  

يتصالح  بقي

ابقي انزل  الصور


الجمجمه 

وصرت الطريق الالم

وصورة القبه
الي  قالولي

انه دئه القبه المهمه

وصورة

المغسل

بس بجد اشكرك  ياقمر​​


----------



## تونى وائل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

عيد الصليب من اعظم الاعياد 
 كل سنة وانوا طيبين


----------

